# Anyone booked for Andre Rieu's 2012 UK tour?



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Tried to get tickets for the show at MEN but they have virtually sold out with only crap seats right at the back available.

Except a lot of the tickets are in the hands of agencies charging double for them (no change there!)

So, had to book for the Metro Arena in the Toon instead. Has its benefits though. Will get a stay over in the Toon and do some chrissie shopping next day before heading home! :thumb:


----------

